# Objektidentität und gleichheit an diesem Beispiel



## sousou (3. Jul 2010)

hallo,


hierzu hab ich noch eine Frage:

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/030710231046_identit__t.png

soweit liegt eine gleichheit immer nur bei Objekte da und eine Identität bei Primitiven.

Bei dem beispiel ist das aber bissien komisch da gibs ja keine Primitive sondern nur Namen.


Könnt mir jemand da den unterschied zwischen Gleichheit und Identität näher bringen.

Das ganze ist ein UML diagramm.

Danke


----------



## Landei (4. Jul 2010)

Wenn bei dir und bei mir zuhause zwei ununterscheidbare Goldbarren liegen, sind sie für alle praktischen Belange "gleich": gleiches Gewicht, gleicher Wert u.s.w. Trotzdem sind sie nicht "identisch", denn du hättest sicher was dagegen wenn ich deinen bei eBay versteigern würde...

Mit anderen Worten: ein Objekt kann zu vielen anderen "gleich" sein, aber nur zu sich selbst "identisch".


----------



## sousou (4. Jul 2010)

häää versteh ich überhaupt nicht.


wenn ich zuhause einen hase habe und du eine Katze das sind die für andere gleich?
Und was hat ebay damit zu tun?


haste ein anderes beispiel im kopf mit tieren oder zahlen namen oda sonstiges ?


----------



## Ruzmanz (4. Jul 2010)

Tragen wir die selben T-Shrits oder tragen wir die gleichen T-Shrits.

Identität -> selbe
Gleichheit -> gleiche

Ich habe eine Katze mit dem Namen "Taddy". Mein Nachbar hat eine Katze mit dem Namen "Taddy". Die Objekte scheinen Gleich zu sein. [Es gibt zwei Katzen]

Ich habe eine Katze mit dem Namen "Taddy". Meine Schwester hat die selbe Katze mit dem Namen "Taddy". [Ich und meine Schwester besitzen eine Katze]


----------



## JanHH (4. Jul 2010)

meine güte


----------



## Landei (4. Jul 2010)

Da fehlen einem wirklich die Worte... Letzter Versuch:

"Identität": die gleichen Atome, Quarks, was auch imme, im Computer die gleiche Speicheradresse. Irgendwas ist *nur* zu sich selbst identisch.

"Gleichheit": eine Äquivalenz-Relation, die beschreibt, ob im gegebenen Kontext zwei Objekte austauschbar sind, ohne dass sich am Verhalten etwas ändert: Zwei 10 Euro Scheine, zwei VW-Aktien, zwei Bücher derselben Ausgabe u.s.w.

Wenn du einen Euro in der Hand hältst und sagst: das ist *ein* Euro, dann beziehst du dich darauf, dass das Objekt in deiner Hand in die Ein-Euro-Äquivalenzklasse fällt, dass dir also egal ist, ob es ein bestimmter Euro ist, du würdest ihn auch ohne Probleme gegen einen _gleichen_ Euro tauschen. Sagst du dagegen: Das ist der erste Euro, den ich jemals verdient habe, dann ist dir die _Identität_ wichtig und du würdest ihn u.U. nicht gegen einen anderen tauschen wollen.

Ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## sousou (4. Jul 2010)

ne ist total logisch. Und die erklärung auch sehr gut.

danke!


----------



## Wortraum (4. Jul 2010)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Identität -> selbe
> Gleichheit -> gleiche


So einfach kann die Welt sein.


----------

